# Compassion



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

Compassion Soul Boosters If you see on the evening news a person who moves you by his distress, just breathe it in and breathe out to him love and strength. ï¿½ Andrew Harvey in The Direct PathTo Practice This Thought: Send love to a stranger you notice is in need.The Basic Practice Compassion is a feeling deep within ourselves ï¿½a "quivering of the heart" ï¿½ and it is also a way of acting ï¿½ being affected by the suffering of others and moving on their behalf. Buddha and Jesus are the most well known exemplars of compassion, and it is the central ethical virtue in the two religions that developed from their teachings.The spiritual practice of compassion is often likened to opening the heart. First, allow yourself to feel the suffering in the world, including your own. Don't turn away from pain; move toward it with caring. Go into situations where people are hurting. Identify with your neighbors in their distress. Then expand the circle of your compassion to include other creatures, nature, and the inanimate world.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Thank you.I think, tho, it is sad that reminders of this kind are needed. I guess life is very busy with technology these days.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

You're welcome, Earthgarden. Don't think of it as sad.... be grateful that the enhancement of our own spirituality is always still available to us.Evie


----------

